# How can a Pakistani doctor (Dentist) get a license to practice and work in Australia?



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

How can a Pakistani doctor (Dentist) who studied and is registered in Pakistan, get a license to practice and work in Australia? :confused2:

I have found a few websites, but was unable to find any to the point information. Also, I would be highly interested in some one with real experience in such matter.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

These links might help:

AUSTRALIAN DENTAL COUNCIL

http://www.adc.org.au/ADC Assessment Application.pdf

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cross, Another fellow forumer) i think is a Dentist and is in Queensland, why dont you try contacting him.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

*Adc*



rackspace said:


> How can a Pakistani doctor (Dentist) who studied and is registered in Pakistan, get a license to practice and work in Australia? :confused2:
> 
> I have found a few websites, but was unable to find any to the point information. Also, I would be highly interested in some one with real experience in such matter.


Hi Rackspace,

You will have to clear the examination with Australian Dental Council (ADC) and register yourself with AHPRA (license to practice in Australia). 

Checkout the ADC website given in the earlier posts and also the AHPRA website Dental Board of Australia - Home. Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks, I will look in to it.


----------

